

Poll: What's Your Favorite IDE for JavaScript? - jxm262

I know there&#x27;s a ton of debate on this, but I&#x27;m trying to get an idea of what the community thinks _overall_<p>Please list any ide you like. Also, list any ide you do not like and if there&#x27;s enough results, I&#x27;ll post an edit with a like&#x2F;dislike ratio.  I know there was a previous poll for favorite IDE, but it didn&#x27;t mention language, which seems like an important distinction to make.<p>Also on reddit - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;javascript&#x2F;comments&#x2F;2m3rsh&#x2F;poll_whats_your_favorite_ide_for_javascript&#x2F;
======
johncoltrane
I don't use an IDE.

Text editing is done in Vim.

Debugging/profiling and quick prototyping are done in the browser using a mix
of built-in dev tools and extensions.

~~~
tonyplee
Me too. Especially for Linux development and quick edit in the server or vm
where space and memory might be limited.

------
theaccordance
I've become a huge fan of Webstorm since focusing on developing MEAN-stack
apps. 30 day trial, and $50 for a license. Not too bad if your dev activities
are generating income.

~~~
jvvlimme
I can only second this. Webstorm hands down.

~~~
MayBeColin
I will go ahead and give it a third. The javascript debugger is amazing. I
believe it also has an extension for chrome that allows you to debug front
side code in the debugger.

------
brickcap
After going through what seems like every editor ever made i have finally
settled on Emacs. For javascript I sometimes use js2 mode.

~~~
escherize
Are there any other packages you would recommend?

~~~
brickcap
For web development I absolutely love emmet mode. Some times web mode can come
in handy (for templates like mustache etc). Also emacs has lots of functions
to jump around tags. So if you can,loot into them ( Disclaimer: I have been
neglecting this for far too long!) And finally if you use firefox then it's
all text plugin can be a life saver. It allows you to type comments from your
favourite editor.

What about you? What plugins do you use?

------
icc97
Atom.io is a nice one that's similar to Sublime Text - again comes with
linting. Has a slight issue of 2MB being the largest file that it can handle,
but otherwise very nice.

I just use Netbeans though as its my main overall IDE

------
joshschreuder
Sublime Text 3 for me. It's not really an IDE but you can make it like one by
using extensions such as SublimeLinter, build tasks and SublimeCodeIntel
(which I sadly can't get working)

~~~
rkwz
>SublimeCodeIntel

If you're using it for code completion, then you should try the "Better
Completion" plugin.

------
MalcolmDiggs
On a Mac: I'm a big fan of Sublime. The only things I don't like are the
counter-intuitive keyboard shortcuts.

On a PC: Notepad++

In the terminal: vi or vim

~~~
icc97
After having used Notepad++ for years I've switched to Sublime as its cross
platform and has linting. I agree with you on the shortcuts though.

------
StrykerKKD
I mostly use Brackets in my work and it's really good for editing JS files and
has a lot of stuff like themes and plugins.

------
jjude
Been using VIM for all coding. Recently started using Adobe Brackets & I like
it. I might switch to it.

~~~
sedeki
Brackets is really good, yes

------
_RPM
VIM

------
oruam
VIM.

